# Talkline-[ edit]



## capa89 (14 März 2009)

Ein Talklineberater hat sich als Spezialist für Telefonkostenminimierung Zugang zu unserem Büro erschlichen.
Er hat behauptet, seine Firma arbeitet mit T-Mobile zusammen bzw. seine Firma ist Partner von T-Mobile.
Er sagte durch Änderung der Tarife können unsere Telefonkosten drastisch gesenkt werden.
Wir hatten in keiner Weise vor, den Anbieter zu wechseln, wir waren der Meinung, wir bekommen einen
anderen T-Mobile-Tarif.
Da die Deckblätter der neuen Karten genauso aussahen, wie ein T-Mobile-Deckblatt 
sogar mit der Aufschrift "Ihre persönliche T-Mobile Karte", waren wir der Meinung wir bekommen neue
T-Mobile-Karten.
Der Berater ist zum Austausch der Karten in unser Büro gekommen und hat gesagt, er benötigt für diesen Austausch die PIN-Nummern. Anschließend führte er mit seinem Handy einige Telefonate,
dann hat er sich gleich aus den Staub gemacht.
Als wir mitbekommen haben, dass wir getäuscht wurden und nicht mehr bei T-Mobil sind, haben wir umgehend die Verträge gekündigt.

Nun weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll, kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!
lg


----------



## Marco (15 März 2009)

*AW:*

Wie wäre es in so einem Fall einen Anwalt aufzusuchern?

Und was hat die Überschrift mit dem Thema zu tun?

Fragen über Fragen.

Gruß Marco


----------

